# Selecting a small 9mm



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been trying to get my wife to start going to the range and learn to shoot. It's been an uphill battle but I think I may be close to reaching the top. Now, I need to start thinking about getting her a gun. Keeping in mind that her reluctance to go this may turn into a one and done range trip. In the event that happens I want to use the gun as a carry when I don't carry my .45. What I'm looking at are DA/SA compacts and would like to stay in the $500 (or less) range and will probably buy used if I can find what I'm looking for. Here's the short list so far.

Beretta PX4 Storm compact
CZ 2075 RAMI
Sig P239 (maybe over the $$)
Taurus PT-111
Bersa Thunder 9 ???

Any others I should take a look at? Feel free to talk me out of the DA/SA trigger action and to look at something else, I'm open. I will say the few DAO guns I've shot I didn't care for.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

cruz,

Also consider the cZ 75 Compact. 
The Bersa Thunder 9 has a large grip and may not be suitable if your wife has small hands. Bersa also makes a Thunder 9 compact, but again the grips are large. Is there a range nearby that rents pistols so she can try a few before purchasing?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

If you buy your wife a gun based on what you want...big mistake. Let her choose and you'll have a better chance of her going to the range with you. Check out this site. It is directed towards women, but, it has good pointers for all.

http://www.corneredcat.com/

Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

FWIW, my wife is small with small hands and hated the smaller grip guns, like the Kahr 9. I think her favorite gun to shoot was the Cougar, but it didn't fit what she was wanting to do with the gun.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Took my wife to the gun store and she wanted a pretty gun. She ended up choosing a Beretta 84FS stainless steel.

+1 on letting her choose the gun.

If this is the first time she has shot a gun then get a .22 to start her on. This way it will be fun and she will not have issues about recoil.

Just my .02.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would definitely add the Glock 19 to the short list if I were you....and I would definitely put it at the top of that list.

Just my opinion


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I do want her to pick it out, but I also want to lead her in a certain direction. I'm hoping she will like shooting and will continue to do so, but I kinda got my doubts. Last weekend I thought I had her ready to go but she said "she didn't have anything to wear". WHAT!Nothing to wear, come on, put on some jeans and a shirt and lets go. 

As far as rentals, the indoor range that I go to has plenty of demo's. Here's a list of what they have.

Ruger 22/45 Hunter 6-7/8 22 
Ruger MKIII W/Green Dot Scope 22 
Walther P22 3-1/2" 22 
Smith & Wesson 617 – 6” 22 
Walther PPK/S 380 
Kahr CW99 9mm 
Beretta 92 5” SS 9mm 
Smith & Wesson Sigma 9mm 
Smith & Wesson 9606 9mm 
Sig 239 9mm 
Taurus 24/7 SS 9mm 
Smith & Wesson M&P Full Size 9mm 
Glock 17 9mm 
Ruger P93 9mm 
H&K P2000 9mm 
Sig 229 40 
Glock 23 40 
Smith & Wesson Sigma 40 
Smith & Wesson M&P Compact 40 
Smith & Wesson M&P Full Size 40 
Springfield XD Full Size 40 
Springfield 1911 45 
Ruger 345 45 
Sig 220 45 
Kimber Stainless II 45 
Smith & Wesson M&P Full Size 45 
Springfield XD Full Size 45 
Smith & Wesson 63 – 3” 38 
Smith & Wesson 642 Laser Grip 38 
Taurus 85 – 2” Light Weight 38 
Ruger GP100 – 4” 357 
Ruger SP101 – 2” 357 
Smith & Wesson 60 – 3” 357 
Taurus 605 – 2” 357 
Smith & Wesson 629 – 6-1/2” 44 
Ruger 10/22 Rifle 22


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

You might want to look at Walther's P99 compact, it comes in DAO, or the Anti-Stress trigger, which is similar to DA/SA. Walther also makes the PPS which has a pretty low bore axis which gives you a little less muzzle flip common in compact 9mm polymer pistols. Anything made by Kahr arms is an excellent weapon although they are a bit pricey. I haven't shot the CZ Rami but I think it might be worth your while to try it out, based on all the reviews I read on it and it is moderately priced. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## DrSharkey (Dec 23, 2008)

I love my Taurus PT111 Millenium Pro. I've probably fired 500+ rounds thru it so far, and only had a few misfires during the first 50 or so rounds. It's easily concealed, light weight, and has very little kick with the 115g target loads I use.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

rent the two rugers and the walther p-22 for her first trip . also maybe the s&W 617.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Thanks for the replys. I do want her to pick it out, but I also want to lead her in a certain direction. I'm hoping she will like shooting and will continue to do so, but I kinda got my doubts. Last weekend I thought I had her ready to go but she said "she didn't have anything to wear". WHAT!Nothing to wear, come on, put on some jeans and a shirt and lets go.


It took a while before my wife agreed to go to the range. She got tired of staying home alone when I would go for the range shoots, practices, etc. First time I took her, she tried a Glock 19 and hated it, to much recoil she said and to big for her hands. A Continental flight attendant heard her, let her use the Bersa .380 she had and BINGO. I traded an old Llama .380 for a Bersa Thunder .380. Wife was happy with HER choice. Next thing I know, she wants to get her CCL, COOL. She took and passed the test, got her license, and guess what? After several range trips (she loves to hit the bullseye) I end up buying her a Glock 19C. She carries it with her daily. It takes a lot of patience, but, you can eventually wear her down enough to try it. By the way, I did pay the money for the shop owner to train her how to shoot, grip, aim, etc. Saved frustration for both of us and a lot more enjoyable for her.Good Luck.:smt023


----------



## archer39 (Nov 27, 2008)

my fience enjoys shooting my S&W M&P compact. This was the first gun she shot and it has not scared her off. Although it is not the perfect fit for her the interchangeable back straps makes it a lot better. We are looking to find something for her personal gun also. She might decide the get an M&P also.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

just let her pick out what she wants.
Small light guns are not range guns in my opinion.

AFS


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> Small light guns are not range guns in my opinion.
> AFS


+1...especially for someone that has never shot!:smt023


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

My wife has a Keltec P3AT .380, a Keltec PF9 9mm, a 38 caliber Colt, revolver, a full size Springfield 1911 in 9mm, and a Springfield EMP.

She bought the Keltec P3AT for her first CCW. She really liked the size, and shot it pretty accurately for such a small gun. It was reliable with FMJ ammo but not JHP. She wanted a little more fire power so her next purchase was the Keltec PF9.

She liked the PF9 as it is very light and not much larger than the P3AT. Her PF9 functioned well, was reliable, and she was pretty accurate with it. She hated the recoil, but used it for her CCW until she shot a friends EMP.

She loves her EMP. It is dependable, and almost as accurate as her full size 1911. The recoil is very light for a compact 1911. It is not much larger than the PF9 and is light weight for a metal gun. She usually carries on a belt holster, but also has a CCW purse with a gun compartment.

It's hard to find the right gun for your CCW on the first purchase. My wife sold her PF9 for the amount she paid for it new. She still has the P3AT for pocket carry. The EMP is about twice the dollar amount that you would like to spend and has SA only trigger. For me the grip and thumb safety are more than adequate features in place of a DA first shot.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I purchased an HK USP 9mm Compact mainly because my wife is able to rack the slide without strain, that was my initial concern when looking to buy a new semi auto.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

glock 26
nuff said


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Pick up a good used Sig P6 for around $300 or a P225 newer at ~$600.

9mm
single stack, 8+1
medium sized grip
decocker
no safeties
easy to clean
so-so weight
Sig quality

Great first gun at lower cost!

My wife enjoys the P22 Walther as a pistol to cut her teeth on. Lightweight, easy to rack, inexpensive to shoot and accurate.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Glock 26 or strongly recommend the Smith and Wesson SW990


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

HK USP compact. because you dont want her to be screwed when she pulls the trigger and it malfunctions


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

Glock 26, i have the G27 in a .40 and i love it


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

My wife has a .357mag Ruger Security-Six and a Kel-Tec P-11 9mm, and likes them both, and can hit very well with both. Although she doesn't really enjoy going to the range and shooting, she shoots well. We got her the Ruger when she was working for Loomis-Fargo Armored Service. She out shot every one in her office except the instructor.LOL

Proud of my baby!!!!:smt033


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

walther pps


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

jacksmatrixxx said:


> walther pps


I do like the way the PPS looks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> HK USP compact. because you dont want her to be screwed when she pulls the trigger and it malfunctions


LOL! What is it with you and the German only guns? Man..I swear I've seen some of the"Non German vermin" pistols actually work. :smt082 I'll admit that the Germans can make some good weapons but they are not alone.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> What is it with you and the German only guns?


I'll quote *Mike Barham* on this... "Fanboy Nonsense". :mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> LOL! What is it with you and the German only guns? Man..I swear I've seen some of the"Non German vermin" pistols actually work. :smt082 I'll admit that the Germans can make some good weapons but they are not alone.


You mean there are other gun makers besides Germans?????? LOL


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

buck32 said:


> You mean there are other gun makers besides Germans?????? LOL


Yeah, I've heard the Austrians make pretty decent guns, too...:smt083

For the Obama voters, Austria's a country next to Gerrmany, not the one with all the kangaroos.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I took my wife to the store and we walked out with a Ruger SP101 spurless snubbie in 357. She does not like having to rack a slide so semi-autos were out and she did not like the light weight revolvers. The Ruger fit the bill perfectly, it is fairly small, solid (read - does not feel like a toy), reliable, the price was less than $500, and it is Made in the USA.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

48dodge said:


> Yeah, I've heard the Austrians make pretty decent guns, too...:smt083
> 
> For the Obama voters, Austria's a country next to Gerrmany, not the one with all the kangaroos.


I thought Austria had vampires? Or was that Romania? I am skeeeered now!:smt170


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

This was already mentioned, however if you're serious about trying to get her to the range more than once, I would second the recommendation of checking out http://www.corneredcat.com/ It is geared toward women, but there is a lot of insight there that can be gained by men in your/my situation. I read almost everything on the sight and am very glad I did before I went out and picked out a weapon for my wife. Good luck.


----------

